

Is the United States losing its spirit of Entrepreneurship? - aradhya
http://technical.ly/2015/05/20/entrepreneur-video-game-aradhya-malhotra-immigration-deportation/

======
arelangi
I'm guessing the OP is the Aradhya mentioned in the article.

1\. Aradhya could've filed for H1-B for this year through his own company,
since the deadline has passed for this, this is now irrelevant. 2\. One option
is to apply for O-1A visa awarded to individuals of extraordinary ability.

The US immigration system is definitely broken, but in this specific case, the
change of status is not a sudden occurrence and Aradhya would've been aware
that the policy change isn't happening in time and should've been prepared for
it.

~~~
aradhya
Thanks for your message. At the time of deadline my company had some financial
constraints that would not allow me to apply. I am currently looking into the
O-1A visa option. And you are right, I have spent time preparing for all
different eventualities and the purpose of this article was to share my story
with other entrepreneurs who might be facing this situation soon.

